# Behringer xenyx 302USB



## phantomas (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice

[can't post links search for it yourself]
it's a 1 mic and 1 line mixer with a usb port which supplies power
you can play from AND to usb 

Well it means at least one less cable and no power supply for the mixer necessary, but a little bit scant on information, but here is hoping there is a fully fledged sound card in this thing that can be coaxed into sending and receiving.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

To post links, pictures, etc. you need 5 posts. You can pad some posts here. It can take an hour or more afterwards for your privileges to take effect. :T

In the meantime, I think this is the link you wish to post. :T


----------



## Dan Moroboshi (May 21, 2011)

First of all, this is a wonderfull forum.
Secondly, I'm sorry my lack of understanding but I'm a beginner loking for optimize dimensions of a future room.

If I connect this mic preamp through USB in a computer (laptop is preferably), will it work of receiveing and sending audio data?
And then, if this is the case, do I need to buy a sound card (external usb sound card in case of laptop use)?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## phantomas (Jan 22, 2010)

Dan Moroboshi said:


> First of all, this is a wonderfull forum.
> Secondly, I'm sorry my lack of understanding but I'm a beginner loking for optimize dimensions of a future room.
> 
> If I connect this mic preamp through USB in a computer (laptop is preferably), will it work of receiveing and sending audio data?
> ...


It's not for sale, yet. 
What it can, and can not do is therefore not clear.


----------



## Dan Moroboshi (May 21, 2011)

Ok, sir. You're right. But I thought that through the link, some gentlemen could give them thoughts about it.

Anyway, what I did find about is that it could be possible to analize and send the tones for our audio system. The only thing is that depending on the interface that you use it could narrow the signal to 16 bit and 44 Khz or it could also send as much as 24 bit and 192 KHz. But (there is always a 'but') as more as we want, as more as we pay.
Thanks,


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

- If Behringer releases the 302USB without including 48 volts phantom capability for the mic channel / then Behringer will have really missed the mark, ( IMHO ) . 

<> EarlK


----------



## phantomas (Jan 22, 2010)

true that would be a AAA+++ selfkick in the nuts, but behold, underneath the XLR socket it says "phantom powered", so nuts remain intact.


----------



## Dan Moroboshi (May 21, 2011)

I think I understood your point. Let me check it.
The reason you mentioned the "phantom" or 48V is due to the use of condenser microphone that is widely used for room analysis, right?
If this is the case, I totally agree with you.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Good Eyes there phantomas . I missed that on my previous fly-by !

This 302 is looking better already . 

<> EarlK


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Dan Moroboshi said:


> If I connect this mic preamp through USB in a computer (laptop is preferably), will it work of receiveing and sending audio data?
> And then, if this is the case, do I need to buy a sound card (external usb sound card in case of laptop use)?


No, you wouldn’t need another USB sound card. That would give you two of them. 

Just make sure the 302USB is compatible with your operating system. I typically urge folks to Google for some user reviews before buying an audio interface, but obviously that’s not possible if it’s a brand-new product.


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## geordon (Mar 13, 2011)

B&H lists an expected September availability. At $50, there is some savings over the 502 + USB soundcard.


----------



## spinnaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Things missing:

- Compressor
- MIDI in/out
- Control surface functionality

But given that the alternatives seem like overkill for me, I think I'll buy it.


----------



## spinnaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would like to see an X802USB.


----------



## spinnaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Or an X602USB: the same, but 1 stereo strip less.


----------



## spinnaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Without hi Z switch, I'm not buying any.


----------



## zenekar (Aug 20, 2011)

Can an instrument, i.e. a guitar, be plugged into the mic input channel of the Xenyx 302usb?


----------



## spinnaker (Aug 6, 2011)

The brochure that is available does not include specs.

But it doesn't have a Hi Z switch. The MIC200 does have a megaohm instrument input for piezo pickups, but it also has a 20dB attenuation switch for when connecting line level.

The only current Behringer mixer I know of that has Hi Z inputs is the new UFX1604.

Without high impedance inputs, you need a DI box between the guitar and the mixer.


----------

